# Price List



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

I am very new this business. I have a t-shirt shop now but I wanted to offer customers the option to get their own designs put on a shirt but I am running into problems on how much to charge? Can some special person out there with some experience send me a sample price or tell me what the average price is going to put a design on a shirt for an individual? Do discounts apply to more quantities? Etc? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!

*Example:*

A customer came in today and already has the design he drew by hand and wants it on about 12 shirts. All I would have to do it scan the picture, cut a little and press on shirt.


PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That's going to depend on your costs, how much you pay yourself and the type of printing you do.

But you can see all types of price lists and pricing formulas shared if you look at the threads here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/pricing/


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Rodney!! Once again...


----------



## TShirtReview.com (Jun 5, 2007)

If you can't do it for around $20 a shirt, don't do it, the market won't support it.


----------

